# Why can't I change my IP address?



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Earlier today I attempted to manually release and renew my IP address. I did all the usual steps: 

Start> Run> Typed 'cmd' > Typed 'ipconfig'> Typed 'ipconfig/release

At this point I got a DOS message saying: 'The operation failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation'.

I typed the above error message into google and discovered that I would need to set my network adapter to 'obtain an IP address automatically'. 

Well, I checked the settings for my network adapter and discovered that it was already set to obtain an IP address automatically.

I have phoned my ISP and they informed me that my IP is dynamic and is automatically changed every 24 hours. However, I know that this is not the case because I checked my IP over 48 hours ago and it still hasn't changed.

I am using a broadband modem and not a router.

I greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

If your trying to change the IP on the modem,and the IP is dynamic
as they stated,just unplug the modem for a few minutes and plug
it back in.
It should be allocated a new IP.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Woo hoo! That worked!

Cheers!


----------

